# Package holiday or motorhome holiday



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

We have recently returned from a package holiday in Spain, see my post http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-7030.html#57972

Some observations of a Package holiday or a motorhome holiday are as follows, these are purely my opinions and I would welcome others constructive opinions.

Package holiday, ours was from our local airport and a 20 minute drive, flight was 2hr 20 minutes, drive to hotel was 1hr, travelling time overall around 3hr 40mins to arrive in Southern Spain.

In our motorhome it would have taken probably 2 days, now your thinking that's part of the fun getting there, but in our case, with 2 teenage children and no matter how much entertainment it would have been a struggle for us. We would not have had the hassle of check-in's and lugging around luggage though, and of coarse the feeling of being in control of the journey.

When at the resort/area call it what you like, in our hotel we were lucky to have a hotel right by the Med sea, all inclusive, and very impressive, but at a cost, no cooking to do or searching for somewhere to camp, secure and with all facilities.

In our motorhome, several occasions my wife and I commented "should have brought the motorhome, occasions like: our own food, cooked to our likening, being able to move to different area's, our own beds and so on.

Although we really enjoyed this trip, can't help feeling we missed a lot not being in our motorhome, although as we only had a week free, I think on this occasion we did the right thing.

We use our motorhome for weekends and weeks away in this country, not that we would be afraid of taking it abroad, far from it, when our 2 children are old enough, my wife and I will be in Europe most of the time in our motorhome.

For us, this situation suits us; we will have a week away at a hotel abroad, but many more weeks away in our motorhome in this country.

Please bare in mind those that read this, if your just a couple or even with very young children, it may not make much sense to you, but I'm sure there are quite a few that do similar and we have now joined them.

MHS…Rob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Rob,

We do both types of holiday each year and don't see this changing. I wouldn't like to be constrained to just one type.

This autumn we'll have a couple of weeks in Albufeira in a self catering apartment (breakfast and picnic lunches prepared in, dinners out where the locals eat), having a hire car for just a few days. Plenty of R&R, reading etc. Quite liberating just taking a small case with snorkelling gear & tennis racket. Already thinking we might go back to Turkey next Spring.

Motorhoming for us is mainly about squeezing the most into limited leisure time back in Blightly, plus quick dashes to France. It is more intense and engaging than laid-back.

No doubt things change on retirement .....

Dave


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi MHS

Did try and get to see you but got tied up with some bad news from the UK............

I know we shouldn't advertise on these posts, but I am about to run some ads past Dave..........So.

You could do both'ish............Some would have picked it up already..................we have a fleet of brand new Mhomes down here. Fly in cheap (This w/end one couple did it for £11 each). picked up at airport, fully sorted, fridge full etc etc and off you go..................

Not for everyone of course, but after working out ferry, fuel, time, ware etc etc.........?

Re package hols. I saw in one of our costa rags this week that over 40% of visitors to Spain do it all themselve via the internet.

Bloody mossies..................back in a mo.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray,

Sorry you had bad news, shame it would have great to meet you.

Fares, spoke to someone on our flight, £6.99p return to Spain, had to book it 3 moths in advance though, still very, very cheap.

Thanks for pointing out your offer's, that has given me something to think about for the future.


MHS...Rob


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Yes, the owner of the business I sold before moving here shot himself a few days ago. So, not good............and of course need to stand in for awhile.....  

S### World at times.

Anyway, pleased you had a good time...............May see you down here for the Spain/Morocco rally then?

Ray


----------



## 89264 (May 18, 2005)

Hi Rob

We have had our MH for nearly 3 years now and have never spent more than 5 nights away in it in one go. Lots of people would think this is a crime!

We are a couple without any children, but due to the length of time we both spend commuting to work everyday and the fact that I only get 20 days holiday per year mean that every minute is precious. 

Since getting the motorhome we've been to Borneo, Tenerife, Kenya, Hawaii, St Kitts, Egypt and Jordan - not places would would have gone in the MH! We use the MH for getting away at Christmas and every weekend we can manage throughout the year. The foreign holidays we choose are always a cultural/adventure type and are usually pretty hectic and we come back having enjoyed them, but totally knackered. The minute I step in the MH on a Friday night, the stresses of work seem a million miles away and I don't care whether we get out and about the entire weekend or spend the whole time reading the papers and catching up with each other while its raining outside.

As I see it, we all have our MH for the freedom it gives us, but due to time constraints, it is not always possible to have the trip you want with the MH. You have to make the best of the time available to you however that may be.

Like you, with only a week to spare, I want to spend it on holiday, not getting there!

Rachel


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I have 24 annual days holiday a year and only every other weekend off so my time too is very precious, but in the 3 years I have had the MH have not been anywhere other than in her. Nor have I the slightest wish to do otherwise
However I can see where Rob is coming from and with teenagers it must be difficult to get a balance so everyone is happy.
Just goes to show that we are a diverse lot on here, and long may that continue as that must lead to an equally diverse and interesting forum :wink:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

No one seems to have mentioned the fianical part of the equation.
If your well off, you can do which you like or both.
If your medium & working your restricted to choices of time v money.
If your broke/tight budget, actually purchasing & maintaining the MH becomes the restriction but at least you should have 100% useability when you got it.
Packaged holidays real advantage is probably that you can calculate if you really can afford it! :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Rob 

Glad you and the fam had a great time and for your views on both types of holidays. 
They are of course entirely different and serve two distinct roles and I see no conflict with your "mix n' match" approach. 

We on the other hand ( I have a teenage son and younger daughter) wouldn't dream of a package holiday nor indeed of spending time on a busy costa.(holiday from hell comes to mind) 

Money isn't a factor either, if it were the package holiday would win hands down. Taking into account the cost of a van, depreciation, maintenance, insurance, fuel, tax, site fees etc etc it is not cheap. No, it's the freedom to go as you please, to find quiet spots and explore regions well away from the crowds which attract us. 

One of my friends from work once remarked how lucky I was saying.. "ohh thats a great idea .. cheap hols" ..hmmm 

To sum up, motorhoming for many is a way of life rather than a means to an end, while package hols are just holidays, to every one his own.

All the best 

Jim n Jan


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Motorhomer

We have looked at some and almost booked one to Sicily then looked at the itinery
Bus to Hull sail to Zeebrugge bus to Sicily 18hrs (about 1700 miles) all in one day
Day of rest
day out 
Day of rest
Day out
day of rest 
Day return trip to catch the 17-00 hr ferry from Zeebrugge to Hull
Day in coach back to the Lake district
Cost well we could have taken the MH down in more dayshad longer there and spent 3 or 4 dys (probably longer ) on the return By the same ferry
and had some change
others that we have met who have had package holidays say they will not go that way again
Its ok for those not used to the freedom to do their own thing (or pehaps if we become unable to drive - maybe then?)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well the most compelling argument for a holiday without the motorhome for we working fulltimers, package or not, is that we don't want to be constrained to a ~700 mile radius from home!

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies guy’s & gal’s.

I think I started this thread because I was feeling guilty about paying out so much money on a motorhome and then going on a package holiday, leaving it stuck in our drive.

I have to see value for money when purchasing items, large or small, that’s just my way.

Reading through you views and comments has made me realise that if you can manage to do both why not.

We love the motorhome way of life, love the outdoors, enjoy quite or lively sites, our own company and meeting other campers.

Our trip to Spain has made me realise just how much we enjoy motorhoming, but also the package holiday, I suppose we got lucky with the hotel judging by what I had read about the Costa Del Sol (and seen on TV), although we did try hard to find a hotel in a quite location.

So we will carry on doing both, that way it's the best of both worlds, so to speak.

Thanks again for all the replies.

MHS…Rob


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

*packged or motorhome holidays*

Hi motorhomer that is what we did when we were working  but now just got back from seven weeks around scotland cost apporx £1000  of in a couple of weeks for france and ? wont be back until november 8) tentitive budget £2000. :wink: The last packaged holiday cost about £750 and that was only seven days 8O


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi barrosa,

Hope you enjoyed Scotland, seven weeks!!! could only manage 7 days at the moment, things will change one day.  

Have a great trip to France, oh to be able to take such extended moptorhome trips.

Safe travels and plenty of fun.


MHS....Rob


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Homer,

Well we usually take a week in Sept and a week in January in Spain,i am not into hotels,don't like having to get back for meal times or getting up for breakfast,thats probably why motorhoming suits us so well,so we book an apartment and flight on the internet,so times suit usand we are totally free then.

We generally only manage here to get away for odd days in the week in the van,because of work.

I do think the travelling time comes into play on this subject if you are still working........................


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi hymmi,

It appears there are quite a few of us motorhomers that do similar then, that makes me feel better, knowing I’m not alone.  

Good point about the travelling time concerning those that have little of it, time that is. :wink: 

First time away tonight for 5 weeks……can’t wait, don’t know where, just pack up and see which direction I turn, should be fun.

MHS…Rob


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hiya!!! Well this is quite interesting! We have never been interested in Spain, don't know why, but, recently our young son has landed a job DJing with DJ Sammi (Who? yeah thats what i said, but seems he is quite famous and not just in Spain) in Loreta del mar(?) a big IBM nightclub (?) so we thought MH or Spain, just to have a peek at him working (he is very much a showman) so i have been looking at hotels, villas, and was amazed how much i didn't know about spain!  and it really looks quite nice! So i will look with interest at the rest of your musings! Raine


----------



## 88834 (May 9, 2005)

When buying our MH - It was the condition from my better half that she would not spend every holiday in it. We are going to Noway this year, Cornwall in it next but New Zealand the year after.

Our 5 year old loves it so far - but he will need to to the Florida thing soon - yuk!!! Not me but i will enjoy it when i get there.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*motohome or package holiday*

Hi Rob we do both and enjoy both for different reasons.

Package Hols you can just relax once on the plane and let somebody else have the hassle of driving you to the sun hopefully lol. When you get there no washing cleaning ironing etc, you are allocated a room and with a bit of luck its reasonably ok if not make a song and dance and get shifted(same as pitching motorhome really if you dont like the spot move :lol: ) I prefer self catering as Hymmi Jean says more free and easy dont like getting up at the crack of dawn for breakies.

Motorhome sling it all in and go but only in UK no fancy taking it abroad, too much hassle especially with old doggies maybe when we havent got doggies might venture abroad with it but with all the things you have to take and do maybe not :lol:

So enjoy both we do


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Well, first time abroad in our MH in a few weeks.

5yrs, 8yrs, 16yrs and another 16yr old child plus wife and I

Travelling through France to Spain.

In the past we have gone to Spain or Italy with Canvas Holidays, the holiday itself was cheap enough for, last Year, 8 of us circ £2100 but the cost of flying some kids down while my son and i travelled down by car with all the suite cases.
Cost of getting to and from for all 8 of us another £2000.

So, it will be interesting to see if we can trim a lot of the travelling cost and of course the on-pitch fees are going to be cheaper anyway.

Also the wife is looking forward to NOT be unpacking and packing the luggage.

B


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Raine,

Sorry to see from another thread your selling up, hope you still visit us here on MHF’S wouldn’t be the same without you.

As for Spain, well this was our first venture there, to be honest there are a lot more well travelled members that could tell what you might need to know, maybe worth asking in a separate post, good luck anyway.

Hi Marcoshouse,

It was something we talked about when buying our motorhome that we would use it for all our holidays, but time constraints don’t allow us to travel Europe ETC.

Done the Florida parks ETC, go on you’ll enjoy really, I did.

Hi Jacquie

Nice to hear your still out and about, I know what you mean Jacquie about the both holidays, I think we will eventually travel abroad in our’s, it’s just tricky at the moment with all the different things that arise.
We pushed the boat a bit on the Spanish holiday as the hotel was all-inclusive, nothing to spend when there, just sit back and relax, something both Deb and I needed.

Hi Bertha,

I’m sure the motorhome will make life easier for you all, travelling all together, all you luggage in the same vehicle, sounds like a better idea than before.

The little one’s will love it, the 16yr old will love looking after them I’m sure.

Our two children are 14 and 18, keeping them occupied for such a long time is proving a challenge, we have always travelled extensively, by car, plane or boat, so it’s not that they are not used to it.


Have a great holiday and safe trip.

MHS.Rob


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

OK. Here is a choice. Spend 6 months in Spain. Visit friends and go out for meals probably one or twice. Though sometimes more times a week. Cycle to lot's of different places. Travel from the UK (Ferry charges not included) to Spain and back via France (fuel included). Cost £1300 approx. 

Next choice? Book and Fly a package Holdiay to Spain. Spend 2 hours at the airport having spent a few hours getting there. Spend another couple of hour's at the airport in Spain. Get on a bus and act like sheep or cattle for the next couple of hour's. Eat and Drink all you want. 10 to 14 day's later. Repeat the first part of the Holiday in reverse. Cost? Anything between £139 each to £500. Come home wishing you could have an holiday to get over the one you have just returned from. :roll: 

Next choice? Go to the nearest Airport. Fly to say Barbados. Have 2 fantastic weeks in the Sun. Cost £1000 plus £2000 spending money = £3000 more or less.

You don't need to ask my choice. :wink:


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

for obvious reasons really sitting on the fence with this one i.e package or M Home holiday.....

Time is of the essence for most. Just how far can you get in a few weeks? Rushing here and there, not really taking in all that is great about being in another county..............huge ferry cost, fuel to the intended destination, mileage on vehicle etc etc....

Alternative......and I have people down every week doing it........cheap flight (some even got here and back to UK for £43 this week). Hire Motor Home waiting....do your thing.....and fly away leaving someone else to clean, restock yes, and repair!) the thing.

Best of both worlds? 

And no, not after business...........nothing available until well into autumm +


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson

I am sure I could pick you out of any childrens party, you would be the one trying to make sure not a single child is left out!!!

B


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> Next choice? Go to the nearest Airport. Fly to say Barbados. Have 2 fantastic weeks in the Sun. Cost £1000 plus £2000 spending money = £3000 more or less.
> 
> You don't need to ask my choice. :wink:


Did you enjoy Barbados then? :wink:

peedee


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O To be Honest? Never been there. Don't want to go. Not interested. I only mentioned it because an ex work colleague used to brag about his one 2 week holdiay he had every year in Barbados. What a waste. We used to have 6 Holidays a year that cost a total of £250 including fuel to get there. :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I always think people like that have a narrow life style. Anyway, many of the exotic locations are not all what they are made out to be, give me variety and freedom of the road anyday although the other half does twist my arm now and again and I will relent for that special occasion. 

peedee


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

We do both, with absolutely no guilty feelings at all. :lol: 

Been motorhoming for 30 yrs, used to spend all our time in uk, with dog and child/ren, lack of money etc, it was easier but no less fun for that.

Now there is just the two of us, both working full time, we fly to warm places for the sun, hire a car while there to explore. We go self catering, so our time is our own. And also use the 'van, in UK and Europe, again self catering and have vehicle to explore!!

This way we get the best of both, more holidays (stress free times) than trying to drive to say, Tenerife for a weeks break. Would take most of the 20 days Malcolm gets a year!!

So enjoy, and let us know of any trips worth trying for ourselves, please.

Lyn


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Johnsandywhite….sorry you have completely missed the point of this post, I am talking about people/families with a limited amount of time to travel. ](*,) 

Detourer, hi mate, what your offering is the best of both, if, people like myself, would like the motorhome way of life abroad without having to take days to get there yours would be the one to choose, although Istill like the package holiday.

Hi Bertha, were you spying on me at the last children’s party.
Very kind of you, what a nice person you are. :lol: 

Hi Lyn, I remember you from the Midlands meet, never forget a lovely smile….oouch, my wife just clipped me. #-o 
Glad we seem to agree about package and motorhome holidays, as for recommending places, well that could take some time between the two of us, that’s without all the useful info that would come from other members, I will say that the hotel we used was excellent, quite but not too quite, away from the crowds, right be the Med, Costa Del Sol Princess Estepona.


MHS…Rob


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

No *Motorhomersimpson*. I have NOT missed the point. In my post above I mentioned an ex-work friend that used to go on a package holiday every year to Barbados. We did not take our children to Barbados. But gave them 6 Holidays a year. I KNOW time is restricting when you work and the children have only school Holidays. I worked out all my time off to coincide with the school holidays. That doesn' take MONEY to do. Just organisation. :roll: :wink:


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

We do both. 3 week summer holiday in Italy touring with MH during school holidays. Half Terms Easter/October in the UK using self catering base, using MH to tour round, no need for public loos and expensive restaurants. Wife not keen on camping when weather cooler and wetter!

I have always tended to drive through France at night with the child asleep - you don't have to keep them amused that way, 24hours soon passes and we are in Italy! Once the heat hits us we are all asleep for an afternoon siesta!

Time is limited when you are both working, but you have to make the most of weekends away.

My daughter's school will be charging each parent for excessive absences from school in the future - so I think long weekends and breaks during term time are a no no.

Happy travels!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We have used our campers/motorhomes for main holidays for the last few holidays with:

Ireland x 2
France
Scotland (we couldnt travel too far and long as Alisons Mum was ill)

We are doing Portugal this September to make up for last year/daughter getting married

WIth the Ireland trips and France we still had a 'hot holiday' for a week

Next year we plan on a couple of weeks in the m/h with a 'hot' week in Spain or Greece for our 30th wedding anni.

We like both kinds of hols for thier merits


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

OverDrive said:


> My daughter's school will be charging each parent for excessive absences from school in the future -


I'd be telling them to poke that where the sun dont shine 

That close to a Nazi regime


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

1302 said:


> I'd be telling them to poke that where the sun dont shine
> That close to a Nazi regime


An acceptable level of absence is maybe ok in certain circumstances, especially if the reason for the absence is travel which will enrich the child (not a week lying on the beach in Benidorm).

Excessive absences - IMO not ok. Why should the taxpayer foot the bill for parents to take their children out of school on a whim?

No doubt there will be parents on here who will disagree with me :roll:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We have done package holidays before and apart from one occasion have always come back dissapointed in at least one aspect of it. Normally some detail important to us turns out not to be what we believed it would be. For example a BA package to Canada had coach tours and the language to be used was to be English and one other language. My guess was a smattering of French. Well the 53 seater coach had 48 germans on board so the main language was german as was the guide. A small amount of commentry was in English. Now I was expecting perhaps French as it was Ottawa. Organising your own package of flights, hotels, excursions is a different ball game though and we did this for our trip to Australia and also a trip to Canada and America. Both to visit long lost relatives, and Oz for a couple of weeks with a Winebago as well. Brilliant.
Must admit we have just booked to do a Nile cruise early next year so that will be another one ticked off her list.
Personally I have found the world to be mostly underwhelming and I prefer buggering about in campers doing my own thing.
Grand Canyon aint so grand when someone sat in the light aircraft seat behind you is filling a sick bag, and its not that big really. Vagas is just full of sad people. Ayres Rock - Nice experience but nothing has ever blown my mind away enough to go WOW.
The best is always in your brain as bookworms will know.
Oh and we gave up taking children with us many years ago.
C.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I love these threads where people reply to a 5 year old post without realising....it was originally resurrected by someone for blatant advertising purposes - assume the mods removed that post but the ball's now rolling...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We got our van in May 2008 and in the last 12 months have spent most of it away in the van. Im self employed and can work remotely. We used to always have nice hols in villas in the med. Last year we did three months touring europe. A proper adventure and a month or so after getting back we hired a lovely villa in the greek islands but it just didnt do it anymore. Once you have had a real MH adventure a normal or even lavish "Sun" holiday is just dull.

Be careful what you wish for though as my whole obsession now is to full time and just break away for ever. Im only 44 and Mrs D has reservations but when you have managed to get away for so long, coming back or having a normal 2 week holiday just doesnt measure up.

Oh and the costs

2 weeks in a villa £3K

3 months abroad in the van having the times of your lives. £3K

Which would you choose?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hezbez said:


> Excessive absences - IMO not ok. Why should the taxpayer foot the bill for parents to take their children out of school on a whim?
> 
> No doubt there will be parents on here who will disagree with me :roll:


How would my taking my child out of school cost any taxpayer? Or am I missing something?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

barryd said:


> 2 weeks in a villa £3K
> 
> 3 months abroad in the van having the times of your lives. £3K
> 
> Which would you choose?


Barry

We are off to do a month in Portugal in September (I thought I must have told everybody but hey ho)

Today over our picnic lunch here in Edinburgh we chatted about the likely costs just so we could know what to expect. Fuel/Camp fees/food would be about £1000 - I expect we will get under thant if it matters - with a few free stops here and there 

I much prefer any m/h stay at the mo


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm only happy once the next main holiday is booked, so am contented I today booked this Majorca spot for later in the summer:
http://www.villaparade.co.uk/Proper...laya_Puerto_Pollensa_447.aspx?ShowResort=TRUE

We usually have 1 week on a Med island away from the motorhome.

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Holidays*

Hello,

I could not get my head around this post for several minutes.

This post is date 05 and the link was 05.

I just kept thinking that there was a date problem with my computer or MHF Server.

Then it clicked into place.

The post has been revived!

You know my views on taking Children out of school 1302. We have touched on it briefly before.

But in detail....

When our Children were younger, I worked hard long hours. At weekends, Mrs Tee worked and I had the Children if I was not working.

The only time I got to spend quality time with my little uns was Holidays. Trouble was, we could not afford holidays in the main School Holidays.

As an example:

2 Weeks South of France with Keycamp/Eurocamp - 2 Bed Caravan

August £1500 inc Ferry (No Eurotunnel in them days!)

September 1st onwards THREE Weeks for the price of 2, 3 bed Caravan £450 inc ferry.

Guess what I did?

You guessed, much to the dismay of our all our Daughters Teachers and Headmaster. Eventually, I wrote a brief letter to the head outlining my reasons.

I continued to take the Girls out of school in-term until exam time. I never heard from the teachers or the head again.

A few things have changed since.

*The Season in Southern France has been extended and they no longer do such good low season deals. You can get them direct with the site.
*The authorities have tightened what they allow.
*You can now go by Tunnel 8)

But if it were now, I would just take the kids out anyway and lie, tell the teacher the motorhome broke down. :lol:

But I can't imagine going on a Package holiday again, especially an all inclusive. Only tried it once and was not for us. Imagine taking your kids into a dining room where for pure greed, the first thing the diners do is grab 2 or more desserts each before they even get a starter.
Then when your kids have finished their meal, there is nothing left. Now there is a lesson.

But each to their own. I hate flying (well the Airport and the experience of cattle herding).

If we did not have the motorhome we would go back to Villa Rentals.

And if I could do it all again, I would spend every spare minute I had with our Children.

TM


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there MHS,

I believe you should spend your leisure time doing things you enjoy doing in a way that suits you and makes you and your family happy and comfortable. It sounds to me like you have found the perfect recipe for fun-filled and stress free holidays and you have absolutely no need to feel at all guilty! 

You've obviously worked jolly hard to achieve such benefits in life and if you can afford to enjoy package holidays and run a motorhome too then in my book, you don't have to justify such an expense to anyone! Life is short so it's important to make the most of it - so stop fretting and just carry on having a ball! :thumbright:

Sue

PS On a purely personal level I don't miss package holidays and I much prefer to holiday in the motorhome but that doesn't mean to say I would never fly off to a luxury hotel in sunnier far distant shores again!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Haven't read all the posts but
Had first foreign holiday in 1999 when i met John, went on to having 2 a year, packages, had romahome at the time but John rarely went in it slept in it once only.
Also went on a winter girlie winter holiday with a work colleague.Found my chest was much better over winter for a sunny holiday  
Then John bought a tourer (bike) that is so had one flying hols with John 1 package with John and a couple of friends by now up to 2 girlie hols winter and spring. By now have met some nice ladies on the saga site.
Now we have the Escape so
John and I away in van as often as we can
John continues with his golfing breaks with the 'boys'
I continue with my holidays with the 'sagalouts' :lol: 
But now
John and friends go to folk festivals in van, well beer festivals really :roll: 
The sl's and i go off for a chill in the van
We have taken 2 of my grandsons away and hope to take the other grandchildren soon in the van
Also hoping to get more bike touring in
Too busy to work
Sue


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> Hi there MHS,
> 
> I believe you should spend your leisure time doing things you enjoy doing in a way that suits you and makes you and your family happy and comfortable. It sounds to me like you have found the perfect recipe for fun-filled and stress free holidays and you have absolutely no need to feel at all guilty!
> 
> ...


Hi Sue (Sonesta),

things move on and change over 5yrs, it was 5 yrs ago I posted this and it's interesting read how things were then as opposed to now 

We were comfortable doing both back in those with our young children, even though I went a phase of 'we've spent so much on a motorhome why should we pay out for hotels' syndrome :wink:

It worked for us, package holidays abroad and motorhome holidays here in the UK.

Now we're motorhomeless (by choice) but not childrenless as they both still live with us  (although the are both adults - well adult in age terms anyway :lol.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oops Rob I didn't realise your post was submitted 5 years ago. Just goes to prove that it's always wise to read things properly isn't it?

I wish you lots of enjoyment in whatever ways you now choose to spend your holidays. 

All the best.

Sue


----------

